# s + trochu + Gen



## atcheque

Ahoj,

Jak použivat _se _a _trochu _doluhomady?_

V zimě, piju rád horkou vodu s citronem, medem a *s trochu lihu*._
Je to dobře?


----------



## wtfpwnage

je to s trochou lihu


----------



## Hrdlodus

A nebude tam ta první čárka: _​V zimě piju..._


----------



## atcheque

wtfpwnage said:


> je to s trochou lihu


Rozumím z "trocha", neznal jsem.


Hrdlodus said:


> A nebude tam ta první čárka: _​V zimě piju..._


Děkuji taky.


----------

